# what is the minimum width of a Farmall 35B



## moo_man (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm having trouble finding the minimum overall width for a new series Farmall 35B narrow series tractor. I'm getting different answers from different dealers. Does anyone have one in the narrowest configuration (with R1 tires)? The on-line CaseIH website for Farmall 35B says "Front Tread 45.6 inches", but doesn't say anything about the rear tire width. I assumed that was then the minimum overall width but a dealer then told me the minimum rear width was 55 inches (per the manual). I need about 35-40 hp at 48 inches or less for an orchard situation.


----------



## moo_man (Dec 24, 2012)

Here is a picture from the CaseIH website of a 2012 Farmall 35B narrow series tractor with R1 tires.


----------

